# Grandpa's Garage Model Car Cruise In



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Grandpa's Garage is in Springfield OH.

http://www.i70grandpasgarage.com/

They are hosting a Model Car Cruise In this Saturday. I have been told there will be other vendors beside me that will have slot cars for sale.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

